# Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival



## honcho

Yep, thats right you want to go to the big dance in Douglas GA.?
I got the ticket, you want it, come and get it.
August 21-23 2009 in Wheatfield N.Y. ( Niagara Falls N.Y.) The Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival. The forms Will be completed shortly. But the mailing list is growing fast. Come say hello to, Kell, Ms Carlene, Papa Joe,and the famed "National Barbecue News" writer, and international BBQ instructor, Rocky Danner and the whole "National Barbecue News Crew" at the only northeast Qualifier. ( Read Rocky's Report, Oct 2008 page 31 & 32 in the "National Barbecue News") As Rocky would say, This is a event on steroids. This yr we got car shows, bike shows, pros, backyard, pies and Rocky's favorite, Kids Q-in. All using the rules from the "National BBQ Festival" We got bands, kiddie rides, Craft shows. The Supervisor's cup, and we're still working to put more together. At the Summit Mall.
A 20 x 30 site is only $220. Water, electric included. Come for the week and see the Falls And all the sites. Going to Canada, bring your passport. plan a bbq restruant tour, wine tour. You can't see it all in a week, just ask Kell
( www.wheatfield.ny.us ) e-mail me (smokineaglesbbq@buffalo.com)

(www.summitniagara.com)

some stop for yd sales I stop for bbq


----------



## honcho

Fellow BBQ-ers 
My job as a event chairman is to listen to all comments from all sides . 
We ( I'm sure Brian, Mike, And George are with me one this one ) will do what ever we can to make your time at our event as enjoyable as we can 
One thing I'm working on is wood, as you already heard one of our fellow Q-ers stated. You can not transport wood more than 50 miles. 
If your coming to our event you can order wood from us at cost. It will be here when you get here, Please let me know what you need. We have 
OAK, CHERRY, n MAPLE. I'm working on Hickory. Any other wood Available with in 50 miles, you need ask I'll do me best. This wood is first class, seasoned or not, no punky wood. Our Town Supervisor has said we will have showers also,


----------



## honcho

I'll be on the TV  (http://www.lctv.net/bulletin.html)  Talkin BBQ  in WNY 
@ 8pm. Should be great for all BBQ


----------



## TheBBQShop

Hey Honcho-
Looks like everything will be in place to have wood and charcoal available right at the contest. You are doing a great job with the wood and we will have 20 lb. bags of Dragons Breath All Natural Lump Charcoal with a special price for all competitors. DB is a great product made from Oak and Hickory with no scrap lumber or strange materials. 

I also just got word that BBQ Stu's is introducing two new sauces this year and I hope to get them in time for the competition. The first new sauce is mustard based- Pennsylvania Gold and the second is Xxtra Hot Steel City Blast Furnace- 3X hotter than SCBF!


----------



## honcho

Sounds like something wittdog would enjoy.


----------



## wittdog

BBQ Stu is a nice guy...he stoped by the Syndicate last year at Oink


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

wittdog said:
			
		

> BBQ Stu is a nice guy...he stoped by the Syndicate last year at Oink


No kidding. Stu handed off I have no clue how many free bottles of sauce the past few years at Oink. Great guy! 

Pigs


----------



## Uncle Bubba

wittdog said:
			
		

> BBQ Stu is a nice guy...he stoped by *the Syndicate* last year at Oink



Yeah, there's a happy place. :roll:


----------



## wittdog

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ Stu is a nice guy...he stoped by *the Syndicate* last year at Oink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's a happy place. :roll:
Click to expand...

What can I say I am a ray of sunshine


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

It's great when Bubba and Witt get into comp mode. There the most miserable grumpy guy's have ever seen. BTW, don't go near Diva when turn in time comes!    

Pigs


----------



## wittdog

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> It's great when Bubba and Witt get into comp mode. There the most miserable grumpy guy's have ever seen. BTW, don't go near Diva when turn in time comes!
> 
> Pigs


Comp mode....Bubba's like that all the time


----------



## Uncle Bubba

wittdog said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great when Bubba and Witt get into comp mode. There the most miserable grumpy guy's have ever seen. BTW, don't go near Diva when turn in time comes!
> 
> Pigs
> 
> 
> 
> Comp mode....Bubba's like that all the time
Click to expand...

\


That's why me and Witt get along so well...Misery loves company. :roll:  :x


----------



## TheBBQShop

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BKsPK3rFnl0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BKsPK3rFnl0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Diva Q

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3eqtzhty]It's great when Bubba and Witt get into comp mode. There the most miserable grumpy guy's have ever seen. BTW, don't go near Diva when turn in time comes!
> 
> Pigs
> 
> 
> 
> Comp mode....Bubba's like that all the time
Click to expand...

\


That's why me and Witt get along so well...Misery loves company. :roll:  :x[/quote:3eqtzhty]

Two peas in a pod for sure.


----------



## honcho

Got some good news Keith from (www.ksauto.com) is putting a car show together for the festival, So bring your car, truck, or van to show at the Big BBQ in Wheatfield/Niagara Falls, NY, USA


----------



## Bobberqer

anyone around here competing in this??


----------



## BBQcure

I would not miss this one for anything. Great bunch of people and a good time.

looking forward to it. 

Tim


----------



## Adrienne1

hoping to, but it's not confirmed.


----------



## Griff

Is it REALLY legal to smoke eagles at that comp?


----------



## Bobberqer

trying to get our ducks all in a row, but will more than likely be there


----------



## honcho

Griff said:
			
		

> Is it REALLY legal to smoke eagles at that comp?



 How the anything but contest   lol

   And to Adrienne; we'll get some chalk, n draw FARM TOWN, we'll have about 6-8 players here


----------



## Diva Q

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> anyone around here competing in this??



LOL I don't know if they will let you in.  Too much damn experience.


----------



## Bobberqer

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone around here competing in this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I don't know if they will let you in.  Too much damn experience.
Click to expand...


oh hush!!!!

difference from cooking commerically than competing or doing media clips

pphhfftt!!!! 8)


----------



## Adrienne1

honcho said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY legal to smoke eagles at that comp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the anything but contest   lol
> 
> And to Adrienne; we'll get some chalk, n draw FARM TOWN, we'll have about 6-8 players here
Click to expand...


I am so damned close to the frequent (stalker) visitor trophy  . . . stop teasing me like that!!

Oh, love (to care for) your farm! : )


----------



## honcho

The news loves BBQ,,,both of them ! ! !


http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/n ... 18308.html


http://www.wnypapers.com/


----------



## honcho

Hello BBQ Buddys
Just a little up date on the BBQ Event, Teams are mailing the entry forms. Tim, from "can't stop grillin for a cure"
was frist,,, Thanks
The http://www.senecaniagaracasino.com/ is our grand sponsor

If you need to order anything for your weekend, Please just e-mail John,
Savealot_summit@roadrunner.com They are also sponsors

All teams are invited to spend the night, bands, beer, and friends. Get a good night sleep before driving home
or cook on Sunday if you wish,,,,we don't want nobody driving home tired, or wrecking,, we want this to be fun

I'm still working on some things for the event Thanks, Karen n Honcho Gregory 1-716-695-3755


----------



## honcho

For anyone that might be planning on attending the Smokin' Eagles International BBQ Festival- notice that we have had a change of venue- Instead of The Summit parking lot, we are now moving to the Wheatfield Town Hall Campus The "Official" address is: 2800 Church Road, Wheatfield NY 14120-1099. It is literally right around the corner from the old mall and will allow for the use of green space (grass under our feet is a GOOD thing in August! ) as well as use of the Community center and recreation building, which will give our visiting teams the use of the SHOWER faciilities!
And running water "not water that you have run for"

Thank You Karen n Honcho Gregory 1-716-695-3755


----------



## honcho

Hello Folks;



   This is BREAKING NEWS

And we are now a "New York State Championship" 

And we have wi-fi, so bring your  laptops

Any question please don't hesitate to call us at 1-716-695-3755
or e-mail us.  Sorry for any inconvenience

Please check our website www.sebbq.com 

Thank You , Karen n Honcho Gregory


----------



## honcho

well got some good news and some bad news for you,,,,,,,,,,

  OK the good news 1 st,  We outgrew the town hall campus

      The bad news,,,,we're back at the mall,
                              not on grass,, and checkin on the showers
                                and the wi-fi

        But we have a " State Championship Event,,,, 
              these people are killing me 
              I'll tell ya. I am real embarrassed, 
              that the people that run this town 
              have their heads in their back pockets


              AND WE NEED TEAMS, NO LATE FEE
              But you could see that coming,,right


----------



## honcho

Hello BBQ Brothers & Sisters

That Southerner Kell Phelps will be on the TV tonight 
"www.lctv.net as a guest caller at 805 pm
We'll be talkin up the Big BBQ event in Wheatfield N. Y.

The whole BBQ News gang will be in town for the show.
We are still takin teams / NO LATE FEE CHARGED

Give a listen tonight, and come join the fuu in Wheatfield N.Y.

Please call in "1-716-424-1733" and talk bbq

www.sebbq.com
www.wheatfield.ny.us


----------



## Bobberqer

I will not  be there.. I recently got "booked" up that weekend :?


----------



## honcho

real glad your working,,,gonna miss ya BBQ Brother

still got lots of room,,,NO LATE FEE


----------



## honcho

Still got room, Help us fill the lot     
                " NEW YORK STATE CHAMPIONSHIP "
                  PIN BALL GAME SHOW
                  CAR SHOW

      PROCEEDS GO TO   Niagara Hospice and JDRF


----------



## honcho

WOW what a weekend,




The Smokin' Eagles International BBQ Festival would like to wish all of our sponsors a big THANK YOU!  for all your support...

We would also like to wish a big THANK YOU! to all of our judges, competitors, vendors for your participation...

Lastly, we would like to wish a big THANK YOU!  to all of our attendees. Despite the inclement weather the festival was well attended and there was plenty of good food and music for everyone!

The winners of the2009  Smokin' Eagles International BBQ Festival \:

The Grand Champion------------Regal BBQ 
The Reserve Grand Champ-------BBQ Effect 
3 rd--------------------------Donnies Smokehouse 
4 th--------------------------One Eyed Jacks 
5 th--------------------------Hickory & Hops 
6 th--------------------------Doghouse Willie 
7 th--------------------------Matt Forcucci 
8 th--------------------------Virgina Q 
9 th--------------------------Big Belly Bar Be Que 
10 th--------------------------5 Hogs Frnt Porch BBQ 



Congratulations to our Grand Champion, Regal BBQ and we wish you all the best at the Best of the Best Barbeque Contest , held in Georgia on Oct. 30-31, 2009 which carries the official National BBQ Championship award and recognition along with a substantial cash award, with a total payout in 2009 of $60,000.00





   Thanks To all,, Can't wait till next time


----------

